# Neat card games + pictures of what I've been up to



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, this is my busiest time of year due to VA Renaissance Faire http://www.varf.org/ that we are part of. My oldest is part of cast, and my younger two like to play. I volunteer wherever I can, mostly in Poppets, and do what I can with 2 children tagging along. 

During Faire days I go around taking pictures and video, since I don't dress up. Well, doing that allows me the privilege of seeing what kind of venders we have. One that we had was only here for this past weekend (why couldn't it have been after payday...darn it), and I thought I'd share this vendor since I really enjoyed them and the educational aspect of their wares is note worthy.



http://www.bentcastle.com/ I did find some spare change and got a set of cards, and I know what I'm getting the family for Christmas now. 

The reason I felt this was note-worthy, not only because of the fun (and educational) games and cards, but because the designers of these games and cards are not from a mass produced company, rather they are from the Cottage industry aka, small business. The art was co-designed by Ben Crenshaw and his partner, which (sorry ) I forget his name, and the games ideas were created by Ben Crenshaw, hope I have these facts correct, it was mid-day on Sat, and was a doozy of a day. 

ON that note, if anyone wishes to see some pictures from our Faire, see below and enjoy. If you are in the general area, we still have 2 weekends to play, it really is great fun for the whole family. 

My children flanking Queen Elizabeth's skirts:

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06173.jpg

In Poppets Glade spinning and weaving, as well as other activities are hands on fun.

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06141.jpg

It's quite obvious she's had a grand day of fun.

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06472.jpg



Paper Making

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06828.jpg

Mazes:

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06842.jpg

Beautiful music to dance to:

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06855.jpg

In the Rain:

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06780.jpg

and when the sun shines too:

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/reeseccup/DSC06502.jpg

We are here having fun. 



Reese with ds16, dd9, ds6, relaxed and eclectic Autodidacts. 



If you look at the pictues, my younger two is the girl dressed in pink and the young boy dressed in blue and black. In the rain picture, you can barely see a young Yeoman (guys dressed in red and black, looking tough lol) behind the older one, he is my oldest.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the faires! We have a nice smaller one here in Hammond, but I really want to attend a large one. I took the kids for the first time last year and they had a blast. My son got picked to be in a play (as a lion!) so he thought that was really fun. 

We had a nice time and hopefully we'll be able to attend again this year although we're trying to save for our trip to Williamsburg/Yorktown/Jamestown...we're studying American History for the next two years.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh and thanks for sharing the beautiful photos! Your kids are just too cute!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you very much! We just finished up our run of 5 weekends lastnight with a bang, so to say. If you're ever up our way during our run next year, swing on by. 

I love the smaller faires because they generally are more intimate due to size so there is more ability for patron interaction. 

Thanks again,

Reese


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow some elaborate costumes...very cool...thank you for sharing.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> Wow some elaborate costumes...very cool...thank you for sharing.


My pleasure. We enjoy "working" at our faire so much and this is our main volunteerism for the year. It's part of the childrens education as well, it's a blast learning this way.

We've had after faire let-down now, and we're missing preparing for another weekend of faire. I'm looking at my weekend plans and keep thinking I'm forgetting something. It takes a huge chunk out of our time during the spring, and when its over it feels like we have nothing to do. Guess it's time now to start my spring cleaning and purging around here. 

Once I get the pictures and (hopefully with some help) some videos from faire done, I'll post them if ya'll would like that. 

Reese


----------

